# Grieving Widow Finished prop



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is the finished Grieving Widow prop that I have been working on for the last 6 months. 
I am also including the first tutorial video on this prop. 1 of 13 videos that are available on You Tube under the channel name Widowmakerproduction.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks great Greg! What a cool prop and a very detailed how to.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesomely cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:She is amazing! Very nice detail and I love the way she folds her hands back after she has scared the mess out of people. I think you did a fantastic job, she is spectacular!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice prop! I can see her scaring quite a few people!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome job on this! Great scare and so much detail. Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The refolding of the hands after the leap out is definitely a great touch. It emphasizes the difference between the grieving and the scaring parts.

Is there a way to soften her stop when she faces back toward the stone?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets!! That ought to wet some undies!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! 
I haven't seen that combination of movements before. The details and action should soil a few unsuspecting people. Great job!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

That is one of the best homemade prop I ever seen! Amazing work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, that is spectacular!!!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing!!!! It will definitely be an attention grabber this Halloween.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Super cool!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome, simply awesome! Great tutorial as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love her....Very Cool.....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I almost don't even know how to comment on this prop and just how cool it is. This thing is the next big awesome prop for sure. Absolutely Amazing!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Now I'll have to keep telling myself that static props are spooky too...

Nice work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow!! Fantastic job on that!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is awesome and the scream is just perfect.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

amazing, this video reminds me how much haunters sound alike


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

Completely awesome. Love the idea and the movement. Details are amazing. Not sure im ready to try this prop yet though. But ill save the how to for later lol


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome job! Love it~!


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

I absolutely love her scream! It's perfectly ghostly and chilling.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Unbelievably cool! I love her face.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Simply amazing!! Fantastic work!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome prop!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing work! Thanks for the tutorials also.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is an awesome prop and sure to get some reactions from the TOT's! Great work!


----------

